# 2 quick questions!



## pvtLawson (2 Jun 2014)

#1 I went to the recruitment station Friday to reopen my closed file and redid some paper work that had to be redone. He gave me 2 forms to hand in later today ( @9am, I'm currently at work doing an overnight yippee) and was wondering, *what are the chances that at this time ill have my interview,medical and physical? *Medical and and interview is fine, but being awake for roughly 18 hours WILL take a toll on my ability to do physical activity. However, I would still like to get it all over with.

#2 When i went Friday, we talked about jobs, and what i was qualified for ( standard procedure I'm sure) and he gave me a list of jobs based on my CFAT that I did way back in 2010, however every job I'm eligible for were ones i wanted, and because of this, i choose Armoured Solider as my top pick, because he said it was " Open" and infantry and Combat Eng where not.* When the recruiter says "this job is open" how good of a chance does one have to get in? Do each recruit center have a number of open slots each, or Do I they total everyone?*

I am just worried because I have applied a few times in the past and the guy told me straight up that because of the size of my folder that if this attempts flops, no recruiter will take e seriously and i could pretty much kiss my chance of my dream career goodbye. High five for blatantly blunt people for kick starting your motivation train.


Edit: I should also mention, I did an interview/Medical test as well as my CFAT back in 2010 but backed out due to me moving out of the province, and being an immature kid. Recruiter said I might have to redo them, that's why question #1 is there.


----------



## steiner0400 (2 Jun 2014)

I cant really speak much for #1 but odds are that you wont have to perform a medical (for regular forces) or physical (for reserves) the day you walk in. But who knows, everythings possible with the forces.

As for #2, im quite sure since crewman is open now it probably wont be by the time youre close to merit listing.

Best advice for you is just pick 3 trades you like, (whether you include crwmn or not is up to you) and wait it out until they open. 

Im quite sure they would make you retake the CFAT as im sure its validity has probably expired since the last test date.

Based on my file, if you were going from online application to merit listing, you would probably be ML'd by around April and accepted around may, next year. But since youve already passed one leap of the many bounds id say youll get ML'd around September to November this year... Accepted January or so (if the trades are open, mind you)

Just remember, take what I say with a grain of salt, since I am still waiting on a call for a job offer.

Best of luck, pm me if you wish to ask anything to expect.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (2 Jun 2014)

Your CFAT is good for 5 years.
Your medical is only good for 1 year.

For the RegF, you will be required to do an interview and medical exam. Fitness testing will be done at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS, know as the Mega) in St. Jean after you've been given a job offer and course loaded.

As for "what are my chances..." As this is an unofficial website, nobody hear will be able to give you any indication of timelines. It all depends on the number of open positions, number of applicants. Your merit list ranking will depend on a multitude of items listed in your application (work experience, education, volunteer service, etc.). If there's 25 positions and you're #26, you'll have to wait for the next round of selections.

All of these questions are items your recruiter/file manager has the answer to; there's also a lengthy thread on this forum on "What are my chances/timelines" .... Which ends with the same conclusion as any other job interview: you don't know until you know.

Merit listing and selection could take months, it could be next week everything in the Recruiting world works in cycles just like the economy: supply and demand.

Edit to add: They generally don't recommend you redo the CFAT if you have a qualifying score for the positions you want while still in the Recruiting phase. If you ask to redo and you score lower, you would have to select new trades and restart the process from square one again. They only time that redoing the CFAT is ever recommended (or required) is if you fail to meet requirements for any occupation; or you've been in for 15 years and wish to remuster.


----------



## pvtLawson (2 Jun 2014)

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> I cant really speak much for #1 but odds are that you wont have to perform a medical (for regular forces) or physical (for reserves) the day you walk in. But who knows, everythings possible with the forces.
> 
> As for #2, I'm quite sure since crewman is open now it probably wont be by the time you re close to merit listing.
> 
> ...



they hold everything you do, I asked how many times you can do the CFAP and they said 2 times. So i have 1 more and he said I shouldn't use it until I'm ready for the career i really wanted but don't qualify for yet. ( construction tech ). I just figured maybe since most of my papers where handed in a long time ago ( last year for the most recent ones ) that things would be a little quicker since most of my file has been reviewed. Not sure what to expect for later today but I'm hoping for a speedy process. Good luck.


----------



## pvtLawson (2 Jun 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Your CFAT is good for 5 years.
> Your medical is only good for 1 year.
> 
> For the RegF, you will be required to do an interview and medical exam. Fitness testing will be done at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS, know as the Mega) in St. Jean after you've been given a job offer and course loaded.
> ...



Thank you, I knew medical only lasts a year, but it is definitly a weight off my mind that I wont have to perform my physical at the center. I've watched the basic up series atleast 3 times, and always wondered why people failed while their and not when they were doing it at the RC, now i know. Still training hard and will hopefully one day get in. 
Thanks!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (2 Jun 2014)

pvtLawson said:
			
		

> Thank you, I knew medical only lasts a year, but it is definitly a weight off my mind that I wont have to perform my physical at the center. I've watched the basic up series atleast 3 times, and always wondered why people failed while their and not when they were doing it at the RC, now i know. Still training hard and will hopefully one day get in.
> Thanks!



You should be in the best shape you can possibly be in before leaving for Basic, it is recommended, if you end up on RFP (remedial fitness platoon, Warrior Platoon whatever they call it); that's X number of weeks longer you have to spend at CFLRS plus 11 weeks of your actual BMQ.

And just a tip: "Pvt" is an American term, in the CAF we use "Pte" to abbreviate Private; also, you have not yet earned that rank. If you wish to continue to be taken seriously, I'd recommend changing your username.


----------



## pvtLawson (2 Jun 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> You should be in the best shape you can possibly be in before leaving for Basic, it is recommended, if you end up on RFP (remedial fitness platoon, Warrior Platoon whatever they call it); that's X number of weeks longer you have to spend at CFLRS plus 11 weeks of your actual BMQ.
> 
> And just a tip: "Pvt" is an American term, in the CAF we use "Pte" to abbreviate Private; also, you have not yet earned that rank. If you wish to continue to be taken seriously, I'd recommend changing your username.




Thanks.


----------



## Cbbmtt (2 Jun 2014)

CFAT is good for 10 years.



			
				RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Your CFAT is good for 5 years.
> Your medical is only good for 1 year.
> 
> For the RegF, you will be required to do an interview and medical exam. Fitness testing will be done at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS, know as the Mega) in St. Jean after you've been given a job offer and course loaded.
> ...


----------



## stayfrosty (2 Jun 2014)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> CFAT is good for 10 years.



I was told on 23 May at CFRC Sudbury that my CFAT (last successfully completed in 2002) was still a current result to qualify for my chosen trades. Ya, I was as surprised as anyone!  :nod:


----------



## DAA (2 Jun 2014)

stayfrosty said:
			
		

> I was told on 23 May at CFRC Sudbury that my CFAT (last successfully completed in 2002) was still a current result to qualify for my chosen trades. Ya, I was as surprised as anyone!  :nod:



CFAT was good for life, provided they could pull the scores.  However, I am pretty sure the new policy is good for life if written after the middle of 2010, not sure of which month.  So if you did your CFAT in 2002, you "might" need a "rewrite" but I am not entirely certain.


----------



## stayfrosty (2 Jun 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> However, I am pretty sure the new policy is  good for life if written after the middle of 2010, not sure of which month.  So if you did your CFAT in 2002, you will most likely need a "rewrite".



Hmm.. I'll admit I was surprised when I was told by 3 different people at the recruiting office that my CFAT results were still valid to qualify me for my chosen trades. I certainly hope this isn't some kind of a clerical error that delays my application.. should I call the RC to confirm? 

I don't want to look like a jerk for calling to question them on something like that....  :dunno:

Thoughts... advice... much appreciated.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (3 Jun 2014)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> CFAT is good for 10 years.



Things sure do change a lot.


----------

